# Tsst Driver Cd/dvdw Ts-h652m Ata Device



## skip.ohs (Jan 6, 2008)

After installing iPod software on my PC with Vista Home Premium I can't use my CD/DVDW TS-H652M ATA device. The computer doesn't recognize it. When I go to device manager it says it is a code 10, can't start the driver. When I check for solutions it says I have the latest driver.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi skip.ohs!!!

Ok...you said that you install iPod? Can you check it back for me, is it iPod or iTunes? Meanwhile, you may try to follow the documentation here, and see whether your drive works again, _*especially the deleting filter part*_,

CD or DVD Drive May be Unusable After installing Apple iTunes








Hope this helps :wave:


----------



## skip.ohs (Jan 6, 2008)

bhahar84. Thanks for your advice. I installed iTunes. skip.ohs


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hihi...you're welcome:grin:

Try doing the troubleshooting on the previous link I posted, include update the iTunes to the newer version. If it still doesn't work, you may need to delete the upper filter and lower filter in the registry. Just make sure you do the backup of your registry by importing it before delete the upper/lower filter, ok :grin:






Hope it helps :wave:


----------



## skip.ohs (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks bhahar84, deleting the upper and lower filters brought back my CD/DVD. I'm listening to music now, but it seems that the music slows down on occasion, is that caused by deleting the filters?


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi skip.ohs!!

It works now? That good to hear :grin:

About the low sound, it is not caused by the filter deletion. Maybe its because the volume settings in your computer or on your cd/dvd drive itself. 

For the volume in computer, try to increase it to the max. While for the cd/dvd drive volume settings, open up the *Computer* (_click Start and click Computer_). Now, right click on your cd/dvd drives and choose *Properties*. Click on the *Hardware* tab, after that choose your cd/dvd drive from the list there. After that, click the *Properties* button. You should get your cd/dvd properties screen (different from the previous Properties windows). You would be on General tab, try click on *Properties* tab and change the volume level to max and voila, you're set :grin:






Hope this helps :wave:


----------



## AngusMac (Nov 21, 2009)

I have the same problem. Here is the message that I get. 

This device cannot start. (Code 10)

Click 'Check for solutions' to send data about this device to Microsoft and to see if there is a solution available.

I get the same message that my drivers are current. Is this the same fix for what I have? I'm a little leery of changing my registry. Thanks for any help.


----------

